# Lenovo 3000 Y500 776122Q Drivers Required



## official (Mar 5, 2007)

From where can i get the drivers.There are no drivers in lenovo's site


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 5, 2007)

They should have a CD supplied with ur hardware.
*www.lenovo.com/in/en/

This link should help u
*www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=776122q&sitestyle=lenovo


----------



## official (Mar 5, 2007)

No there is no cd supplied with my hardware.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 5, 2007)

Branded PC/laptop comes with preloaded system softwares, u must have a link on ur desktop, if not then the 2nd lnk I gave should help u out in downloading.


----------

